# Schools in Alcala area and Olvera area: help!



## Garnetto (Aug 12, 2011)

We will be moving to Southern Spain next year, probably to the general area of either Alcala de los Gazules or Olvera. We're vague on this because a lot of the decision rests on the local schools. We have 3 children, who will be 4, 6 and 8 when we move. Does anyone have any advice opinion or information on the schools in these towns and surrounding villages which could be useful? We are taking Spanish lessons, but are not competent yet, which is making the research even harder. Thanks for any help .....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Garnetto said:


> We will be moving to Southern Spain next year, probably to the general area of either Alcala de los Gazules or Olvera. We're vague on this because a lot of the decision rests on the local schools. We have 3 children, who will be 4, 6 and 8 when we move. Does anyone have any advice opinion or information on the schools in these towns and surrounding villages which could be useful? We are taking Spanish lessons, but are not competent yet, which is making the research even harder. Thanks for any help .....


hi & welcome

I can't give you specific info about the schools in that area, but if you want lots of general info about schools & education in Spain have a read of this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/62551-education-spain.html


----------

